# Canned/Jarred Mullet



## Escambia_Dude (Apr 19, 2019)

This is what happens when the weather has been too rough for offshore fishing. Your friend switches to inshore. But he seems to be bored of specs and redfish...so he catches a mess of mullet. And being unselfish, he shares. Anyone else ever try canned mullet?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I mean, with enough hot sauce...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'll try anything once.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My buddy makes it and we take it with sometimes on fishing trips with hot sauce and crackers.
Not bad. Hell I think Subway uses it on their tuna subs.........


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i'll try anything once.
> jack


Your avatar proves that point.....🤮


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ok. your guys have to start posting in the right section. the op should have put this in "recipes and stuff" and boartfeet, you know better. that comment should be in "jokes and humor". lmao.
jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Canned mullet is awesome ! I use to can some every year, but I haven't canned any for the last 2 years. I put cajun seasoning and a cut up jalapeno in the jars with mine. I hope to get some this fall for canning. All my coworkers want me to can some again too...they're pretty fond of them as well. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Canned mullet is awesome ! I use to can some every year, but I haven't canned any for the last 2 years. I put cajun seasoning and a cut up jalapeno in the jars with mine. I hope to get some this fall for canning. All my coworkers want me to can some again too...they're pretty fond of them as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Add one more to that list...


----------



## MulletSammich (Jul 28, 2016)

I love canned mullet. My son and I put some up as often as we can. (See what I did there?)


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like there's a real market here just from the responses, I'm one happy camper for that, just not my cup of tea! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

That's got to be nasty shit. I am guessing it's like sardines. It reminds of sloping the hogs back on the farm.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nope ! I won't eat a nasty sardine, but canned mullet is pretty dang good !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

hard no for me. But I’d rather suck down a case of canned mullet then meet jacks avatar in real life🤣


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Y’all who say no are missing out. No where even close to a sardine. Folks who don’t care for fresh fried mullet, love canned mullet. I use a recipe I got on here 10 years ago


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Canned mullet is legit. Throw a couple jalapeño splices in it and good to go.


----------



## ButtNekid (Oct 3, 2007)

Good canned mullet will put canned tuna to shame.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Another good one is pickled mullet like the northerners do herring


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

I'll tell ya .. NEVER tried eating mullet although it seems popular around 'cola. As a kid from south Florida mullet was nothin but bait. Maybe it its what we eat at Subway .. dunno


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ronb said:


> I'll tell ya .. NEVER tried eating mullet although it seems popular around 'cola. As a kid from south Florida mullet was nothin but bait. Maybe it its what we eat at Subway .. dunno


And it's good bait too! Poons, Goliath, Snook, lots of stuff... just not me. Had it once smoked in John's Pass when a kid, liked the smoked macks lots more! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

ButtNekid said:


> Good canned mullet will put canned tuna to shame.


But it’s like can tuna? Somewhere along those line?Trying to get a picture in my head of what it would be like


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm down to my last jar from last year row mullet season... 
2 types of people in this world, those that eat mullet and those that can't be trusted!


Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

type 2 here ... shit!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Me an FishWalton need to stop giving away most of what we catch and start canning again. I haven't done this in several years.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

billyb said:


> Me an FishWalton need to stop giving away most of what we catch and start canning again. I haven't done this in several years.


There selling the hell outa kingfish dip down south might be the new thing


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Love me some mullet. Fried, canned or smoked. However I cannot eat Mullet roe. I’m sorry but that stuff is totally disgusting.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

billyb said:


> Me an FishWalton need to stop giving away most of what we catch and start canning again. I haven't done this in several years.


Ya'll might want to stop by Emerald Coast Seafood. Lady that works there said they haven't had mullet in quite a while (6 mo +). Said they get asked numerous times a day about mullet.
I wanted to smoke some, ended up with salmon.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Love me some mullet. Fried, canned or smoked. However I cannot eat Mullet roe. I’m sorry but that stuff is totally disgusting.


It'll clean you out from what I've seen with the frau scarfing down roe.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't understand the hate for sardines. I love them things. Anchovies too.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to jar a bunch right before hunting season. Nothing better in the woods than some canned mullet on saltines! 

Fill the jar to about an inch below the top of the jar, add some seasoning of your choice and a jalapeño, seal it up and place in a pressure cooker for 60-70 minutes. Do not add water or oil as the mullet put enough juice off on their own.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> I don't understand the hate for sardines. I love them things. Anchovies too.


You da man! I can do some KOs and even some kipper snacks. Yummers. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Ya'll might want to stop by Emerald Coast Seafood. Lady that works there said they haven't had mullet in quite a while (6 mo +). Said they get asked numerous times a day about mullet.
> I wanted to smoke some, ended up with salmon.


I don't sell mullet. That is a good way to have the FWC knocking on your door. I have tried to get the FWC to investigate those boats coming from AL who catch a limit of 100 and then take them back to AL and to sell them then come back again for another limit. Been told that a certain store buys them for $1 pound. FWC don't care if someone from AL sells mullet caught in FL but they would lock me up.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

fla_scout said:


> I used to jar a bunch right before hunting season. Nothing better in the woods than some canned mullet on saltines!
> 
> Fill the jar to about an inch below the top of the jar, add some seasoning of your choice and a jalapeño, seal it up and place in a pressure cooker for 60-70 minutes. Do not add water or oil as the mullet put enough juice off on their own.


I did the same thing until a few years ago. I guess I ate so much of this during hunting season that year that I haven't wanted any more.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Like Chase said!!!! I got a buddy who introduced me to this and he would put a couple jalapeno slices with just a tad of oil and can it......LOOKS ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING, but it is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

billyb said:


> I did the same thing until a few years ago. I guess I ate so much of this during hunting season that year that I haven't wanted any more.


You gotta mix it up some and take some potted meat or Vienna sausage to break it up a bit.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fla_scout said:


> You gotta mix it up some and take some potted meat or Vienna sausage to break it up a bit.


Love some potted meat and the hot and spicy viennas. The smoked viennas taste like canned ass.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> View attachment 1081347


You need to be steppin' up your palate game. Like a ******* charcuterie board. Pickled eggs, vienna sausage, potted meat pate', some of them little small sweet pickles, some head cheese and finish it off with a nice flight of beer. Some Busch Latte, Budweiser, Coors Banquet and a nice PBR.


----------



## Escambia_Dude (Apr 19, 2019)

We went to a neighbors house tonight at we tasted the canned mullet. It was surprisingly good! Really. I have had mullet three ways: 1) fried in a sandwich: pretty good..but I really only tasted tartar sauce and fried breading. 2) fish fry. Friend spares no expensive and goes to Joe Patti's and get 4 cases oysters, the biggest shrimp and about 4 pounds of mullet fillet, "caus everyone round hare knows nothing better with shrimp than mullet". It was battered and deep fried in peanut oil. Shrimp was great. The mullet bit to fishy for my taste. 3) Tonight's canned mullet. I waited till my neighbor came home. He's an ER doctor....never hurts to be careful. Also there were his brother and dad, also docs.....so three doctors in the house, just in case. Three M.D.s and two retired Army guys and we had a heck of time figuring out how to get the canning lid off the jar. Luckily the doc's mom knew how. It would agree with others on this post....it's similar but better than canned sardines. I ate the heck out of sardines on MRE's crackers in while in Bosian. And the mullet was better and no tiny bones to deal with.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Tell ya what, go get you some good smoked mullet and it'll change your world.


----------



## Escambia_Dude (Apr 19, 2019)

Smoked Mullet? Sounds good. If "Corpsman" hasn't cut me off for poking fun at mullet...maybe I'll get some. One thing I've learned......mullet lovers take their mullet seriously


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Boardfeet said:


> Love me some mullet. Fried, canned or smoked. However I cannot eat Mullet roe. I’m sorry but that stuff is totally disgusting.


It's fine if you want the shits!!


----------



## Escambia_Dude (Apr 19, 2019)

YELLOWCAT said:


> It's fine if you want the shits!!


Sounds like an untapped market. Sell it as "Ultimate Colon Cleanse Diet". Free range, organic, gluten free. Could make a fortune, just in the California market.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Makes me realize I’m cut from a different cloth....how does several grown men not know how to get the lid off a home jarred good!! Damn we jar 100’s of jars a goods annually.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

huntnflorida said:


> Y’all who say no are missing out. No where even close to a sardine. Folks who don’t care for fresh fried mullet, love canned mullet. I use a recipe I got on here 10 years ago


What recipe do you use? I try to jar mullet every season.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Escambia_Dude said:


> Sounds like an untapped market. Sell it as "Ultimate Colon Cleanse Diet". Free range, organic, gluten free. Could make a fortune, just in the California market.


Add some escolar to that and you have a winner.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

MrFish said:


> Add some escolar to that and you have a winner.


If you gave that mix to Jack's gal, you'd never hear from him again.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

YELLOWCAT said:


> If you gave that mix to Jack's gal, you'd never hear from him again.


Imagine the blast field that thing would create.......SCARY


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I don't understand the hate for sardines. I love them things. Anchovies too.


I like the sardines and anchovies as well. I make Caesar salad dressing with anchovie filets in it. It's better than any store bought dressing you ever had.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> I like the sardines and anchovies as well. I make Caesar salad dressing with anchovie filets in it. It's better than any store bought dressing you ever had.


That and raw egg is the only way to make a real Caesar dressing.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Egg yolk, garlic, anchovies, little lemon juice, salt, pepper, olive oil, dijon mustard, and parmesan cheese. Best ever Caesar dressing


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> Love me some mullet. Fried, canned or smoked. However I cannot eat Mullet roe. I’m sorry but that stuff is totally disgusting.


do you eat the white or the yellow?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> You need to be steppin' up your palate game. Like a ******* charcuterie board. Pickled eggs, vienna sausage, potted meat pate', some of them little small sweet pickles, some head cheese and finish it off with a nice flight of beer. Some Busch Latte, Budweiser, Coors Banquet and a nice PBR.


natty lite?
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> do you eat the white or the yellow?
> jack


I do not eat any of that crap. Tried it once and puked. That is by far the nastiest thing I have ever had in my mouth.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> That is by far the nastiest thing I have ever had in my mouth.


that's exactly what i told her last night. lol
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> that's exactly what i told her last night. lol
> jack


I Think we should all pool some funds for Jack...
He needs some Pshchiatric help.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I Think we should all pool some funds for Jack...
> He needs some Pshchiatric help.


Jack is far beyond help at this point.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> that's exactly what i told her last night. lol
> jack


Your avatar is getting about as many comments as the rest of the forum!!! Lmao!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> Jack is far beyond help at this point.


i need some salt water therapy
jack


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Pops use to can em when I was a kid. I liked em, tasted like sardines to me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> Egg yolk, garlic, anchovies, little lemon juice, salt, pepper, olive oil, dijon mustard, and parmesan cheese. Best ever Caesar dressing


this sounds good. does the lemon cook the egg yolk or does it just make the mix gel?
post some amounts.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> this sounds good. does the lemon cook the egg yolk or does it just make the mix gel?
> post some amounts.
> jack


Best done in a food processor or maybe a blender.
3-4 oil packed anchovie filets
1 Large garlic clove, chopped. Jarred chopped garlic can be substituted to taste
3/4 Tsp Kosher Salt
1 Large Egg yolk
3/4 Tsp Dijon Mustard
1/4 cup good olive oil
2 Tablespoons lemon juice / 3 if you like it a little tangier
1/4 cup shredded parmesan cheese.
I also usually add a dash of white pepper. Not too much, it is hotter than black pepper.

Blend all the ingredients except the cheese until fairly smoothe.
Add the cheese and give it a couple of pulses.
Refrigerate for a few hours to chill and let the flavors marry.
Serve over Romaine lettuce with crutons and shredded parmesan garnish.
Hope you enjoy it Jack
It's a great summer dressing


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks, imma try that tonight. just got a pack of romaine at walmart yesterday.
i got sardines, maybe substitute
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’ve had it and it was ok but not something I would eat .


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> You need to be steppin' up your palate game. Like a ******* charcuterie board. Pickled eggs, vienna sausage, potted meat pate', some of them little small sweet pickles, some head cheese and finish it off with a nice flight of beer. Some Busch Latte, Budweiser, Coors Banquet and a nice PBR.


I would destroy that charcuterie plate, but toss them cheet beers! Give me a flight of ultras, ipa‘s, and some good German beer! And yes I realize ultras don’t belong with the other 2 beers ! Watched a Bama replay game in a Scotland airport coming back from the desert 20 years ago, i thought I could pound Guinness like I could bud light during football games ! I was wrong, I felt like I ate thanksgiving dinner after drinking 6 beers and didn’t even have a buzz. light beers have their time and place where they top craft beers… talladega,concerts etc! But your charcuterie board I would enjoy !


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Bigwill4life said:


> What recipe do you use? I try to jar mullet every season.


This came copy and pasted from here for long ago...
Cut up the fish into chunk 1" or so and the thickness of the filet. If a larger fish, you may want to split. 1/4" or so works well. Put on ice...

Chop up a good onion or a few depending on your batch. Put in a bowl.

Get some sliced Jalapinpos and place in a bowl.

Get some whole bay leaves and place in a bowl.

I like the pint jars because they are just enough but any would work. Wash well and boil the tops to get the seal to get sticky.

Lay out fish on wax paper or whatever and sprinkle with Tony's, Garlic Salt and whatever else you want. I usually only do those two.


Remove all water from jars and load with fish, onions, pepers and repeat until 1/4" from the top. Place a bay leaf on top and hand tighten the lid on.

Repeat until you have filled the pressure cooker and put on heat with water in the cooker. Amount of water depends on size of cooker but put enough to last 90 minutes. Set on 10PSI and cook for 90 minutes once the pressure valve jiggles.

Let cool, open and remove the jars. Wait an hour and check the lids to make sure they sealed. If not, eat at once or discard.

The others will have about 1/2 liquid in the jar... this is normal. Put up and eat on a ritz! I've eaten it 9 months later and didn't get sick!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jim cosson made some mullet backbones or throats or something at a bbq comp in fwb years ago that was the best mullet I’ve ever ate! Was way better then any other mullet I’ve had, still didnt come close to cornmeal meal fried catfish though! is catfish cannable? What’s the requirements for good canned fish? I seriously have no idea on canning fish or meat


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

One of the Team Recess guys, can't remember his name, told me about canning swords and made my mouth water.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

HEY THANKS ALOT FOR THE RECIPE


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> One of the Team Recess guys, can't remember his name, told me about canning swords and made my mouth water.


Likely TIm. He just advised me on my canning adventure.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> Likely TIm. He just advised me on my canning adventure.


Nah, he worked for the city. Had kinda blonde hair and goatee. I can see his face, just can't remember his name. Got some teak from him.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Nah, he worked for the city. Had kinda blonde hair and goatee. I can see his face, just can't remember his name. Got some teak from him.


Cliff?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> Cliff?


That's him!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> One of the Team Recess guys, can't remember his name, told me about canning swords and made my mouth water.


that was cliff, i believe.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> that was cliff, i believe.
> jack


Yup, haven't seen him post in a long while. Hope he's doing good.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I had canned finger mullet the other day, they were incredible. The guy had it in a pepper and tomato base


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Yup, haven't seen him post in a long while. Hope he's doing good.


I saw him a couple of weeks ago at Daybreak, and he seemed to be doing well. He was getting ready to go on a daytime sword trip with Tim. Tim is running charters full time on the Contender (Recess) now out of Daybreak.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Corpsman said:


> I saw him a couple of weeks ago at Daybreak, and he seemed to be doing well. He was getting ready to go on a daytime sword trip with Tim. Tim is running charters full time on the Contender (Recess) now, out of Daybreak.


i looked at tim's website and the pics. gene, cliff, tim catching as usual.
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> I had canned finger mullet the other day, they were incredible. The guy had it in a pepper and tomato base


Now, that's interesting! Have not seen canned flingers, just cleaned bigger fish. They were whole, gutted with heads off I take it?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> Now, that's interesting! Have not seen canned flingers, just cleaned bigger fish. They were whole, gutted with heads off I take it?


Gutted with the head and tail off. He said he made a scaler out of a beer cap. I dont think you would need to scale them since it dissolved the bones. He said he added a little vinegar that would help take care of the bones


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MrFish said:


> You need to be steppin' up your palate game. Like a ******* charcuterie board. Pickled eggs, vienna sausage, potted meat pate', some of them little small sweet pickles, some head cheese and finish it off with a nice flight of beer. Some Busch Latte, Budweiser, Coors Banquet and a nice PBR.


Stepped up the charcuterie tonight. Pickled brussel sprouts are the bomb!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Need some pickled okra to put that thing in over drive


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Walton County said:


> Need some pickled okra to put that thing in over drive


That and pickled green beans stay in the fridge.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> That and pickled green beans stay in the fridge.


them green bean are awsome


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

damn good cooler snacks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1082033


 Damn Mr fish thats hell of a spread! Looks damn good!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Is that what I think it is between the olives and the Sopressata?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Is that what I think it is between the olives and the Sopressata?


Pate de campagne


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thought it was Souse…..
Love me some Charcuterie!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Grownup Lunchable!


----------

